# Shastina Millworks



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Picked up a pallet of supplies from Shastina

black plastic Foundation was pierce co brand, looks fine.

Hive bodies, fantastic so far, but im only part way through assembling them all, I won't be buying boxes elsewhere again.

Frames, not sure on frames, the end bars are cut a little different than my other ones, probably fine.

Only complaint? Was hoping for a nice new pallet to use for a project lol, bee supplies I'll give A+, ill give a D+ on the pallet.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I always like a good pallet. I have used pallet wood for many projects. But I do not expect to get a good one. I go to the local feed store and pick through a pile of several hundred to find 10 or 15 good ones. And even the good ones are not great wood. After all it is just a pallet.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

I was absolutely joking, not complaining at all. There is a store here that sticks nice new ones on the side of the road weekly. 

Very happy with all aspects of the order. Will order again.





Scott Gough said:


> I always like a good pallet. I have used pallet wood for many projects. But I do not expect to get a good one. I go to the local feed store and pick through a pile of several hundred to find 10 or 15 good ones. And even the good ones are not great wood. After all it is just a pallet.


----------

